# Topics > Books >  Book "TinyML: Machine Learning with TensorFlow Lite on Arduino and Ultra-Low-Power Microcontrollers", Pete Warden, Daniel Situnayake, 2019

## Airicist

tinymlbook.com

Book "TinyML: Machine Learning with TensorFlow Lite on Arduino and Ultra-Low-Power Microcontrollers", Pete Warden, Daniel Situnayake, 2019 on Amazon

Playlist "TinyML Screencasts"

----------

